# Whistling gas bottles



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

As the level og gas in the cylinder has gone down, when I use a gas applicance I can hear a "whistling/gentle humming" noise - coming from the gas cupboard. I can here it inside the van, so it is loud enough to be heard. 

Is this normal? Or should I avoid lighting matches?

Russell


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Could this be the regulator. What about a gentle tap to see if the diaphragm is just out of kilter.
Or
Has the bottle moved and is touching the wall and vibrating.
Or 
Did you get your gas bottles from the Ann Summers shop.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Regulator*

Hi

Where do I tap it?

Russell


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

On the bit that stick out Russell

Switch it of and then back on that might reset it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*sticking out*

Hi

Is it the bit sticking out of the bottle top or the regulator - the T shape thing?

Meanwhile, I have closed the cylinder that is almost empty and opened the other.

As quiet as a mouse...

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have now closed the second cylinder and reopened the first - whilstling again!

The cylinder is only about 10% full if the magnetic stick on thing is doing its job. 

I hate things like this. 

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We need more information. First, what tune was it whistling/humming. Did it have the copyright holders' permission.
Oh b****r, sorry I did it again!
Not a lot of help am I. :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

No! LOL


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Russell... sometimes at work when our big oxygen bottles are nearly empty, the regulator on those whistles too... maybe its just the pressure dropping making the diaphram in the regulator resonate?? Don't moan, at least you know when your running out of gas...!


----------



## 100569 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Russell

Sounds like the regulator to me too. What can happen is that the regs work fine with a certain input pressure ie the pressure of a full bottle. As the gas is used the input pressure drops and since the demand on the output of the reg is still the same the reg cant deliver the same amount of gas. So what you are hearing is the diaphram closing..pressure builds up...diapharm opens...gas delivered. It all happens so fast that the diaphram flutters and this is the sound you hear. Theres no real cure apart from a new reg or changing over to the other bottle when you start to hear the humming.
You might also notice that your flame on your cooker ring might fluctualte or splutter..this is the same problem.

Hope this helps.

Stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Regulator*

Hi

To change the regulator (may the lord help Italy), do the cylinders need to be empty?

One is almost empty, one is choc a bloc.

I certainly would not want to tackle the job, but suspect the site owner will help me. He is an electrician by trade but does change the gas bottles in the static caravans on site etc.

Oh no.......Garda could be wiped off the face of the earth!

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rapide,

it could also be ice forming inside the regulators: Gas is sometimes is little "contaminated" with water. And at temperatures around and slightly above freezing, some of this water might freeze inside the regulator, partially obstructing it. That's why Truma sells little heaters for the regulator called "Eis-Ex". Funny thing is that this effect might disappear again when it gets really cold, far below freezing; because then the water already freezes on the bottom of the bottle and has no chance to get into the regulator.

So maybe you should try warming up the regulator. Not with a blowtorch, of course. :wink: But just with your hands, or, if power is available, with a hair dryer.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Russell you sure its the Gas bottle and not Oscar making noises, has he got a smile on his face when you hear it?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oscar*



TonyHunt said:


> Russell you sure its the Gas bottle and not Oscar making noises, has he got a smile on his face when you hear it?


Hi Tony

No, definitely the gas bottles. Oscar was dealt with a while ago under the section entitled "gas attacks"

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Whistling gas bottles just means they are very happy bottles. It is a sign that they are with a happy family. 8) Some kettles sing when they are happy. 8O


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Russell I know this has been covered earlier but after exhaustive searches I can't find the combination of search items that will recover the thread.

So from memory :idea: :? I don't think its anything to worry about - all regulator diaphragms vibrate its how they control the gas pressure and the frequency changes with gas bottle pressure (and probably with demand) what makes it whistle or hum is a resonance at that particular frequency. If the resonance is annoying you might find modifying the fixings or the panel that its mounted on damps the resonance at that frequency - of course at other frequencies that may make it worse. :roll: as a first test try holding on to the regulator or press on the panel.

Hope this helps and I've remembered correctly

Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

Does this help? I sent the following to Russell yesterday in response to a PM from him.

Dave

"Russell,

You might like to read these threads: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-161368.html#161368 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-156573.html#156573

Basically, you have a pressure-sensitive (hence why only on one bottle) vibration either in the diaphragm of the regulator, or possibly in a non-return valve membrane.

Dave "


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,

Whist I am not in a position to give any technical advice or solutions, I can tell you that Calor and the Caravan Club have been aware of this problem for sometime now.

It was demonstrated to me by a CC offical whilst in Armagh last year, and was at it's worst when the occupant turned on the caravan heating. Heating off...noise gone.

I would consider it more of an annoyance than a worry.

Jock.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jock,

That's because heating causes the biggest draw on gas, and the regulator noise can be generated when demand exceeds supply, which will tend to happen as a cylinder gets low. The above references cover that.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Bows to the searchmeister

There must be something seriously wrong with my search thought patterns.  

I tried whistle whistling vibrating vibrate in various combinations with regulator, gas bottles. 

All I reliably got on every search was part 2 of pussers french trip and occasionally this thread.

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas bottles*

Hi

Thanks for the re assuring replies....and the humour....as always!

I will be "refuelling" this week and will let you know if the whistling stops.

Puss - good idea - I'll dump the electric kettle and get the whistler going!

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Jock,
> 
> That's because heating causes the biggest draw on gas, and the regulator noise can be generated when demand exceeds supply, which will tend to happen as a cylinder gets low. The above references cover that.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Yes, thanks. I did appreciate the cause of the resonance. I just didn't want to repeat what had been mentioned previously.
It was the demonstrators best example of the problem.

Jock.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Whistling Bottles*

I was hoping that they would be whistling " Land of hope and glory" but I s'pose "Scotland the Brave" would be appropriate.

Russel, turn off both bottles before you change the reg, whistling is one of the "normal " things that regs and bottles do when there being made to work.

Mike & Ann


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas regulator*

Hi Mike

Changing the thing is the last thing I want to do. Someone else can do it. Oscar, darling, where are you?

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Whistling Bottles*



mike800966 said:


> I was hoping that they would be whistling " Land of hope and glory" but I s'pose "Scotland the Brave" would be appropriate.
> Mike & Ann


Mike,

Would you care to elaborate?

Jock.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi
Must be a kontiki thing!!
Mine whistles when heating on and gas getting low-sound comes from regulator and has done for last couple of years-I know its a bit annoying but does let me know I will soon need to change bottle



Leapy


----------

